# Is there a rescue in florida



## bunker's mom (Jul 15, 2008)

Please read my thread under behavior - fear aggression. I am not getting help from the breeder and i am told this dog must go back to the breeder. This four month old male golden must be in an environment without children and other dogs. in addition to someone with experience in dealing with a fear aggressive dog.

Any help would be appreciated.

thank you


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I believe there are several... based on your location GRRMF (Golden Retriever Rescue Mid-Florida) sounds like the most likely resource.

http://www.absolutelygolden.com/rescue.htm
Here is a link to state by state golden retriever rescue groups.


----------



## bunker's mom (Jul 15, 2008)

*Florida cannot help me*

I contacted the middle florida rescue, and they cannot help me. i don't know what to do. he needs a home that knows how to handle him and will love him.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I've cross posted the original thread to some southeast based rescues - being in CA I do not know very many rescues in FL but I'm sure the ones I crossposted to do. Will keep trying to find someone to help.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

you are asking an awful lot of a rescues. they generally have limited funds and space, nevermind the liability you are asking them to take on.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Can you call your local animal behaviorists and ask them if they know of an experienced home where he could be placed? I would think that the animal behaviorists and/or veterinarians might have some leads on potential homes that could handle Bunker.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You might contact Judi @great in Jacksonville [email protected] and see if someone might be able to help you.


----------

